# Wacom bamboo opacity jumping (photoshop)



## UUilliam (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay I was using my Wacom tablet, I have the photoshop brush preset so it changes the gradient depending on the pressure I lean onto the tablet
but every now and then (im always leaning very light) it suddenly jumps to 100% opacity (not from continually drawing over it)
here is an example


----------



## [Dillz] (Oct 1, 2009)

hmmm...... this is ether a setting that got turned on, or there could be something wrong with your tablet pen.


----------



## robertwsimpson (Oct 1, 2009)

I think you could do with a tighter crop on this one maybe using the rule of thirds. 

jk that's weird.  if you're still under warranty, call the manufacturer.  I've never had that problem with mine though.


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 1, 2009)

it looks like it is joining the lines up...
perhaps a feature to stop this?
if anyone knows where to find it ill have a look
also it doesn't let me install the drivers (it says windows has to restart before starting installation but when it restarts, it says the same thing)


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone got a diagnosis?
I contacted Wacom but they have yet to respond ( i know its only been 4 days.)


----------



## SpeedTrap (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you tried changing your tip?
Could be the old one is worn out.


----------



## SMGeary (Jun 1, 2011)

I began to get the same problem as soon as I upgraded to Windows 7 and CS5. Has anyone figured out the problem and/or how to resolve the issue? I played with all the settings and still nothing seems to fix it....


----------

